# Carter Named Executive Administrator of Fish Management Group at ODNR



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Rich Carter of Columbus has been named executive administrator of the Fish Management Group for the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

